# What Is The Expected Usable Life Of An Battery?



## alershka (Jun 9, 2011)

Shortly after buying my DX on launch day, I bought the Moto extended battery. I use my phone all day and top it off during the day as needed. I rarely let it drop below 50% and give it a full charge overnight every night.

I've found that my expected life is much lower than what I used to get. Part of that is because I am running CM7 as opposed to debloated blur. This week, I put my stock battery in. After a few days, based on the slope of my battery usage, I am getting similar life to the extended battery.

With my extended battery being over a year old, I expected to have some drop off but I was wondering what the life expectancy should be. Is there an app that reports battery health? I won't be replacing the battery since I am moving to the Nexus but if I sell it or pass the phone down, should I toss the extended battery?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## airmaxx23 (Jun 15, 2011)

alershka said:


> Shortly after buying my DX on launch day, I bought the Moto extended battery. I use my phone all day and top it off during the day as needed. I rarely let it drop below 50% and give it a full charge overnight every night.
> 
> I've found that my expected life is much lower than what I used to get. Part of that is because I am running CM7 as opposed to debloated blur. This week, I put my stock battery in. After a few days, based on the slope of my battery usage, I am getting similar life to the extended battery.
> 
> ...


People will say it isn't necessary with LiPo batteries but you may want to completely drain the extended battery and then charge it back up. I've been using the original battery that came with my Droid X since I got it on July 1, 2010 (yes, I got it 2 weeks early) without any issues at all.


----------

